# What if Fedor comes back as uber-Fedor?



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Instead of weighing in at 130 lbs with jelly rolls hanging off the side of his jeans.

He comes in lean weighing at 140, adding 10 lbs of weight, (20 lbs more muscle, 10 lbs less fat). Some tummy chubb, but traces of abdominal muscles underneath from doing hard abdominal workouts. Arms, chest, back like he's been to the gym, doing some hard circuits. Thicker quads from doing squats.

Very doable over 3 months, let alone 4+.


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Um..... what?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

enceledus said:


> Um..... what?


There's massive room for improvement in Fedor's strength and conditioning. Lots of chub, like no muscle tone.

He's relied on natural talent and athleticism, but he's never looked this bad - he is not a world class athlete.

Given his hype, he should be, he doesn't train hard enough. People who get in shape typically add muscle and lose fat. Especially men who are chubby. When they do, they get stronger, faster, and improve their general health. As the world class athlete he should be, he needs to get his a$$ in shape, or he can keep losing.. or he can go back and keep fighting cans.

This is not what a world class athlete looks like:


----------



## Homeboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah! It would be really awesome to see Fedor as a feather weight.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Because getting a six pack really helped liddell.



What is with people and thinking that a fighter who is shredded is a better fighter?


And why did you use 140/130 instead of 240/230, weirdo.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Because getting a six pack really helped liddell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's sound logic, Liddell got in better shape and still got knocked out.

You're probably right though, eating healthy, hard work, being in top shape, improving strength/speed/reflexes, working out, staying fit. All that has nothing do with your performance as a fighter.



> why did you use 140/130 instead of 240/230, weirdo


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

during the last season of TUF there was an interview with GSP where he talked about his weight training.

He basically said it is purely for aesthetics, helps him with marketing and makes him more money but has little to no influence/effect on his abilities as a fighter.

I remember in years gone by when Fedor was still considered the greatest fighter on the planet people would talk about how his body was perfect for purpose and his training was all designed to make him the perfect fighting machine yar yar yar as soon as he loses he is out of shape and needs to train harder.

At the end of the day it is more a combination of the game changing and Fedor's skills becoming outdated and him becoming older and past his prime.

I'm not writing him off, its up to him if he has the burning desire to reinvent himself come back better and stronger than ever (and of course if he still has it in him to do so)


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

khoveraki said:


> Because getting a six pack really helped liddell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course athleticism is useless without the skills. But When the skills level out, it's athleticism that separates the average pro from the best.

Are you saying that adding more strength, speed, and agility to Fedor's skillset would make him a worse fighter or even do nothing? Because if you do, I have a bridge I'd like to sell you.



tkoshea said:


> during the last season of TUF there was an interview with GSP where he talked about his weight training.
> 
> He basically said it is purely for aesthetics, helps him with marketing and makes him more money but has little to no influence/effect on his abilities as a fighter.
> 
> ...


First of all, IMO GSP is a straight up liar. His conditioning, strength and explosiveness are what make him the best.

Also Fedor's body has changed pretty dramatically since his prime.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> Of course athleticism is useless without the skills. But When the skills level out, it's athleticism that separates the average pro from the best.
> 
> Are you saying that adding more strength, speed, and agility to Fedor's skillset would make him a worse fighter or even do nothing? Because if you do, I have a bridge I'd like to sell you.
> 
> ...


I think GSP was spefically talking about weights from a bodybuilding point of view, i.e how they make you look rather than the conditioning part of his training.

Of course condition and explosive power a huge part of his game and success and key factors in the success of any pro fighter (in terms of being in their optimal fighting condition)

but looking good to the eye is merely a biproduct of this training and not everyone who gets in top condition will actually look like they are as well as some people looking the part physically without actually having the power and conditioning to back up the illusion their body creates.

What GSP implied was he adds bodybuilding to his regime to look the part as well as being the part from his other training (some of weight will no doubt involve weight lifting also, but at different rep ranges and what not to be sport specfic to his goals)

Fedor trains hard and he trains to be in the best condition he needs to be in based on his goals, as I said before he lost people (the media) raved about his old skoll training tactics and what excellent shape he was in to fight in his style (inspite of the way he appeared with excess bodyfat and what not) now he has lost a couple of times people are suddenly questioning his training and saying he needs to look the part.

What I am saying is FEdor cutting up and looking fitter will not necessarily making him fitter, or more explosive whatever. I have no doubt he gets into great shape even with the extra pounds he carries, he has always been quick and explosive still (because he trains these to reach his peak abilities in these areas it just so happens with his genetics and bodytype he doesn't get the cut fighter look as a result of this training.)


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

doubt he could cut down to feather weight


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> This is not what a world class athlete looks like:


Well, to me there is at least some resemblance to the body physiognomy of that guy (who usually is considered to be a world class athlete):











Point is, above 205lbs you won't find many successful people with very defined body shape, because at some point more muscles come with a huge trade-off in loss of cardio as muscles consume so much oxygen. On the other hand more mass still results in more power (at least in the striking area), so a little bit of body fat suits well for that purpose as it gives more mass, but doesn't consume oxygen. The crucial task for HW fighters is now to find the right balance of body fat where it helps them to increase the power of their strikes, but doesn't yet slow them down too much due to the "dead" weight.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

i dont think being chubby made Fedor lose his last fights. He needs a gameplan way more than he needs muscles.


----------



## FrodoFraggins (Oct 25, 2009)

I don't think there's much Fedor can do to counter Bigfoot, it's just a terrible stylistic matchup. 

I do think he can beat Werdum in a rematch though.

In the end I don't think Fedor has the desire to get ripped or step up training.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Well then UberFedor would take out Ubereem who in turn would return as the UbererestUbereem ever.


----------



## SonOfZion (Feb 14, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Well then UberFedor would take out Ubereem who in turn would return as the UbererestUbereem ever.


 then his cardio, chin and striking would be even better!!! cuz everybody knows muscles erase any flaw you previously had as a fighter.


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

LOL.

But, in all seriousness, I've been saying Fedor could pretty easily make LHW for a *while*. And there's absolutely no way I could see it hurting his career. 

*Voiceless* brings up a very good point about finding the appropriate balance of body fat and muscle, but I personally still feel Fedor's got plenty of room for improvement in that department.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I think it's very simple. Fedor lost because it was meant to happen. Lots of heavyweights could've beat him that day. He showed weaknesses in his standup, ground game and concentration. He hasn't hurt Bigfoot with the leg lock whatsoever. This is not the guy we have previously seen in Japan. Silva is slow and Fedor couldn't exploit it. PRIDE Fedor could've, although not the one that fought Mark Hunt.

Fedor lost his #1 spot in ***** in 2008. This is when he started to decline, but at that time it seemed more like a moment of weakness than something worth worrying about. 

In 2009 he managed to get his status back, but in MMA the fights with Arlovski and Rogers already started to raise some questions.

*2010. Fedor clearly lost to Werdum, displaying poor submission defense and finished 6th(!) in the ***** tournament* That's what never happened before.

2011. After reviewing what's been happening earlier, the loss to Silva stops seeming as something totally unexpected. Fedor has declined and declined drastically. And I doubt he'll reclaim what was lost, the nickname of "The Baddest Man on The Planet". Honestly, I guess we may expect some other brutal losses in 2011-2012, then Fedor will retire, I'm pretty sure he feels the same way about it, but agrees to accept what M-1 suggests which is to keep fighting. I don't see him moving abroad and joining Black House or Xtreme Couture in some desperate attempt to become the champion again, he's just not that type of a guy.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

SonOfZion said:


> then his cardio, chin and striking would be even better!!! cuz everybody knows muscles erase any flaw you previously had as a fighter.


This is what I was trying to say. Fedor doesn't need to be focused on just putting on beach muscle or cutting some fat, that has nothing to do with his problems.


Fedor has a small HW frame, no amount of muscle will change that and if he packed a ton on he would probably just end up gassing.



He needs to stop training with people named Kirill and start training with people named Rua, Maia, Bonjasky etc.

He used to go to Holland to train for strikers, now I bet he doesn't leave his sports-dome.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

It will never happen!

Fedor is the same fighter he was 6-7 years ago , in terms of physique.

He won't change now, when he's 1-2 fights away from retiring.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

I don't think even the Dolce Diet would allow Fedor to drop 100 pounds...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

khoveraki said:


> Because getting a six pack really helped liddell.


6 packs are for ****....

But on a serious note, who has ever come back better from as bad a beating as Fedor took from Silva? Guys have come back from losses but never just a one sided pounding.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, I consider a TKO, or KO to be just as bad or worse than Fedor getting Jackhammered by ogre. Alot of fighters have come back from that to be great again. Fedor on the other hand, like has been said alot, needs a new training camp if he plans to move forward again. I think he's pretty set in his ways though, so it's probably not gonna get better. Isn't Carwin going to train with him soon? Maybe that will spark him to come join a camp for one last go.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> Instead of weighing in at 130 lbs with jelly rolls hanging off the side of his jeans.
> 
> He comes in lean weighing at 140, adding 10 lbs of weight, (*20 lbs more muscle*, 10 lbs less fat). Some tummy chubb, but traces of abdominal muscles underneath from doing hard abdominal workouts. Arms, chest, back like he's been to the gym, doing some hard circuits. Thicker quads from doing squats.
> 
> Very doable over *3 months,* let alone 4+.


Do you even realise how hard that is? That takes forever naturally, especially when you're not a genetic freak. 3 months is nowhere enough time for that


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

beardsleybob said:


> Do you even realise how hard that is? That takes forever naturally, especially when you're not a genetic freak. 3 months is nowhere enough time for that


I did it in about 3 months and I weigh less I went from about 180ish to 200+ lbs give or take, by myself, going to a small over-crowded Naval gym and a track, while working 50+ hours/week. 

All I used takes is effort, Whey Protein milk shakes and like NO Explode, and I started hitting up the salad bar. Then later when I was working like 80 hours+/week during deployments and such, I still stayed in shape. And ATM, I workout am in the best shape i've ever been (just turned 30). And it wasn't just heavy lifting, I do hard runnning (like 100m at 100%) on occasion, and calisthenic type routines on ocassion.

TBH, I kinda had a Fedor like physique in my latter college years. But, after took working out and staying in shape seriously. I'm certainly bigger, stronger, faster, more agile as ever. AND, if my entire life's work required to be at peak physical shape, I would be in even better shape.


----------

